# Squatting...



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Parallel

ATG

or Front

What do you all do and why?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

due to my back probs i cant squat.

instead i use my trusty trap bar


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I think Bodyworks did a post a while ago about how Front Squatting had produced better results than back squatting...

Whats everyones thoughts on ATG squatting...?

I'm getting conflicting information on ligament stress on ATG squats...


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Why risk ass to the grass ??

If your not a competior why risk it for that tiny little bit more stimulation.

Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bully - your a man who knows stuff, am I correct in thinking that ATG is more 'risky' than standard squats...?


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

LOL. am i ??

IMO it is mate, parallel is enough for growth, so i dont think its worth the risk to the average trainer to go any deeper just for the tinyest bit more stimulation.

Front squats are definately effective too and can stress the quads more directly. Although i find them a bit tricky


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bulldozer said:


> LOL. am i ??


lol! you are now


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

No idea how deep I go on squats as I usually have my eyes closed!!

I'm serious, I close my eyes, unlock and feel the tension in my quads. I go down until I feel the tension move from my quads to my hips and then go back up again, after all I'm squatting for big Quads not a big ass!!

Works for everyone I train as well.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Allo mate.

Good post - I'd remember that one.

Don't think I can close my eyes tho - I get really psyched when doing squats and deads and prob look like a mad man to all and sundry - my eyes are normally burning a hole in the back wall of the gym (or at least attempting to).

I remember the bit about the tension moving to the hips - I'm sure my ass has got bigger from squats!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> I remember the bit about the tension moving to the hips - I'm sure my ass has got bigger from squats!


hence the reason i find front squats to be superior.

still gotta do a full deep squat though, no matter where the bar sits.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you talking full ATG Bodyworks?

Or just as 'white shorts, no top man' is doing from exrx.net?


----------



## rawresultsgym (Mar 13, 2007)

I cant even make my ass touch the floor what that gif is doing is far enough!


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

ATG dont mean actually touch ya ass on the floor lol


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

As with everything in this game, Ive come across loads of conflicting information when it comes to squats.

The problem I have with them is that I cant seem to push myself to failure, I always feel as if I could have done just one more. I feel like that with all leg exercises.


----------



## stumpy1466867921 (Sep 6, 2004)

Not tried front squats before and TBH only got into squatting a couple of months ago as I've always wussed out and stuck to leg press but I'm really enjoying them.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

hey, i don't know about you guys, but my legs will only bend so far and my arse ain't big enough to touch the floor while i'm still on my feet.

full deep squat. simple.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks - just to quantify - are you going below parallel?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Neil R said:


> No idea how deep I go on squats as I usually have my eyes closed!!
> 
> I'm serious, I close my eyes, unlock and feel the tension in my quads. I go down until I feel the tension move from my quads to my hips and then go back up again, after all I'm squatting for big Quads not a big ass!!
> 
> Works for everyone I train as well.


Hi Neil,

I was buzzing before training today as opposed to pysched - I did what you suggested about closing your eyes and waiting for the tension to switch and found it worked really well.

Cheers


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Bodyworks - just to quantify - are you going below parallel?


yes. til i'm sat on my calves.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

personaly i think the best ROM for growth is the one you can maintain all year round with out injury.

you ever get back probs BW?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

never. but my knees aren't too good.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Thats just yer age you old git


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

true. ouch.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> I was buzzing before training today as opposed to pysched - I did what you suggested about closing your eyes and waiting for the tension to switch and found it worked really well.
> 
> Cheers


How are your legs feeling today???

I just did squats this evening and my gonads are throbbing!!!

WTF is that all about???


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

PMSL - Can't say my knackers are hurting mate - you get one trapped?  

Legs have been feeling great - only slight DOMS. It feels at the moment as though when I'm squatting im using up huge amounts of Glycogen (is that right? the fuel stored in the muscle?) as my legs feel very very tired afterwards.

In fact my whole body does.

Just hit 140kgs this week - trying to hit 150kgs next week.

While 10kg is quite a jump I dont think I am squatting enough. I have a feeling in my head that circa 150kg is about right for my leg strength/size.

After than it will be a nice steady progression to double bodyweight (230kgs) - thats the aim at least.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Know what you mean about your whole body being tired. After my last set I couldn't see or hear properly for about 10 minutes and I had an overwhelming desire to vom..

..thankfully it passed so could do the rest of my workout.

I'm trying to tell my self that the "ball-ache" is just my body producing ridiculous amounts of test; but it is more likely that I crushed the buggas and didn't notice coz of the pain in the rest of my body!! LOL


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I get that on squatting - where I can't hear anything properly.

I also get it post erm extra curricular activities shall we say - why does our hearing go after physical exertion...?

Being nosey - what you squatting mate?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I think the ears and eyes thing is from the pressure build-up.

Squating tonight was

light x 15

light x15

light-ish x 12

medium x 8

Put belt on loosely...

heavy x 5

F**kin' heavy x2

Severe need to puke and audio-visual disturbances occured after this point LOL


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats some good going mate.

Is that 3 warm up sets or just 2?

Do you think its worth my while going for 1's and 2's - im still a n00b really - or should I stick to a weight I can do for 5...?

Currently doing 5x5 on squats plus 2 warm up sets and a single.

Was doing a lil bit of reading which suggested that hitting a PB every now and again should shock my body into additional growth.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd say 4 warmups really as I could've got more reps outta the weight if id chosen to but with no belt on or knee wraps i figured 8 reps was ok and i'd go up in weight.

I don't normally go below 6-8 reps but it just felt right tonight.

Anything thats a change will spark some gains so go by how you feel. If heavy singles feel good then go for it, other wise i'd stick to reps to get the blood and nutrients in their, help build up the muscle tissue.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers Neil


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

sorry to jump in guys, but doing low rep sets with heavy weight regularly has gotta be bad for the knees hasn't it ?

i know what you're saying though neil, sometimes you gotta do it.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Allo BodyWorks 

I'm guessing it depends on the knees. Everything I've read points to knee wraps when squatting > 80% of 1RM.

But I'm still trying to workout what I can squat so no knee wraps required as yet!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

bodyworks said:


> sorry to jump in guys, but doing low rep sets with heavy weight regularly has gotta be bad for the knees hasn't it ?
> 
> i know what you're saying though neil, sometimes you gotta do it.


Yeah, its been about 6 months since I last went under the 6 rep range, but if your body says "yeah buddy" (LMAO), then i'd be a fool not to!!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

bodyworks said:


> sorry to jump in guys, but doing low rep sets with heavy weight regularly has gotta be bad for the knees hasn't it ?


totally agree, i also value my knees and dont go heavy, tend to go light and head towards 20 reps..


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe, but didn't some freak massive guy once say...

"Anybody wanna be a bodybuilder, but don't nobody wanna lift no heavy ass weight!"

PMSL


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

Neil R said:


> Maybe, but didn't some freak massive guy once say...
> 
> "Anybody wanna be a bodybuilder, but don't nobody wanna lift no heavy ass weight!"
> 
> PMSL


hey Neil m8t heaviest squat mate was 160kg + bar, i mean it not that heavy but for me it was amazing, used to hobble out of the gym go home and sleep.

suppose it all depends on one's objectives. mine r to be still walking at 90 lol


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

But the term "Heavy" is relative anyway. If it feels heavy for you then its heavy.

Doesn't matter if its 100k or 350k....its in the eye of the beholder.


----------

